# Bringing an outdoor bunny inside for good...?



## mortipotimus (Jan 8, 2015)

I have had a litter of bunnies since the day they were born
Yesterday I lost one at the age of 13 and now I have just one. He has been living outside his entire life, but I fear will grow lonely now. Also, with him getting up there in age, I fear the cold will harm him now more than ever. He has a hutch inside of a shed in our backyard, but I recently moved him into the unused and unheated garage. Ideally, I would love for him to make the transition to living inside my house. Is this a realistic hope? I don't want to shock him with the warmth inside our house. Does anyone have an experience with this? Thanks!!


----------



## InternationalBunnies (Jan 10, 2015)

I think it's a great idea to house your bunny inside. My 3 bunnies also live outside. However, I've moved them inside just recently, and they've adapted just fine. Loving it, actually. I don't think you will have any problems, just make sure the heat isn't blasting in the room he is in.  if you are worried it will shock him, you could get him used to being inside by allowing play time inside for a while up until you permanently move him in!


----------



## majorv (Jan 10, 2015)

If you can lower the temp in the room he'll be in then it would make the transition to the house easier. I agree that as they grow older they're less able to tolerate extreme temps.


----------



## PipkinbunRibb (Jan 18, 2015)

Bringing your bunny in would be a great idea. Outside rabbits have much greater risks especially with age. But yes probably slowly adapting your bun to the temperature inside would be good to avoid shock or confusion :biggrin:


----------



## mortipotimus (Jan 20, 2015)

Thanks so much for all of your advise everyone  I thought I would give you guys an update! Commander BunBun has been tajing trips indoors fabout 2-3 times a day for roughly 45 min (starting at less times the first week) and he is doing amazing. My cats think he is the strangest little creature and follow him around, and he loves chasing them. We have had a string of somewhat warm weather so if it keeps up he will be moving inside permenanlty. Out of all of my bunnies he was always the slowest and laziest, now he is running around top speed and jumping over things. I'm so happy. I wish I had done this sooner! Thanks again everyone!!


----------



## mortipotimus (Jan 20, 2015)

This is him


----------



## PipkinbunRibb (Jan 20, 2015)

Glad everything is going smoothly! That bunny is adorable great picture! Haha the stretched out foot! :bunny17:


----------



## bunnyman666 (Jan 20, 2015)

What a cute face on your bunny!!!! He reminds me of a Boston Terrier in a weird way. Bless his little cotton socks!!!!!


----------



## bright_eyes (Jan 22, 2015)

Aaaawe! He looks like he is really enjoying himself!


----------



## Azerane (Jan 30, 2015)

What a regal old man he is  I'm so glad he's transitioned well to a life indoors


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Jan 31, 2015)

I too brought my buns permanently inside after losing one. They've been in for almost 2 yrs now and I'm so glad we went ahead and did it-can't imagine having them outside again. Looks like your little man is very happy (and super cute


----------



## carriedaisy (Feb 1, 2015)

We used to have indoor bunnies but the ones we have now have been living outside due to allergies. We already lost two this winter and we have no idea why or what happened. Even though they had shelter I'm afraid it was just too cold. We brought the remaining 3 in last week due to a blizzard coming, and I think they might be in for good! And no one is having any allergy issues. They were scared/confused in the house for about 3 days but now they love it and are nice and warm and love running around the house. They got lots of attention outside but they are so much more fun inside.


----------

